# Manscaping



## PE-ness (Mar 3, 2009)

You may not believe this, but I had never heard the term "manscaping" before until recently.

Not that I was unfamiliar with the practice, mind you, I had just never heard the term before.

Discuss.


----------



## rudy (Mar 3, 2009)

Must be a term to describe a situation where you use a man as a scapegoat.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 3, 2009)

As another thread discusses... I was forced to manscape for a recent procedure.

Funny thing is that afterward, I can't stop keeping things tidy!

To add to this very specific topic. What is everyone's opinion on man body hair? I've recently noticed (as my wife has as well) that I'm growing hair EVERYWHERE. Beginning to look like an ape, really.

I've considered shaving the back / etc. DV - since you're a weightlifter (edit - bodybuilder), you might be able to weigh in. What's the best way, do you recommend shaving / NAIR / etc. for chest / back? I'm thinking it's got to go, but I'm scared as all hell that it's going to itch like a BITCH when it all starts to grow back.


----------



## PE-ness (Mar 3, 2009)

The problem with male body hair, for many of us anyway, is once you decide to shave - where do you stop?

Manscaping "down there" is simpler because there are discrete parts and differing levels of 'scaping.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 4, 2009)

I've shaved my legs for cycling... and I admit it was hard to pick the right stopping point. Though, there was no doubt about crossing the border, so-to-speak!


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

I routinely manscape. The ladies are far more appreciative of it, and are much more willing to perform certain "acts" with some trimming/housekeeping. Hey, they do it for me, I can do it for them. Plus there's always the "optical inch" to take into consideration. The Norelco Bodygroom is pretty handy for styling the frank and beans.

In all honesty, I look weird with no hair on my chest or stomach, though I routinely buzz it off for tattoo purposes. I'm about to shave/some sort of hair removal for my back and sides, because a rib tattoo is on its way, and the back is eventually, so I may as well get used to it.


----------



## cement (Mar 4, 2009)

wow, I wish someone had labled this "not safe while eating breakfast"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## frazil (Mar 4, 2009)

OMFG!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

Good golly VT. That may be the most disturbing thing I've ever seen on this board.


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Good golly VT. That may be the most disturbing thing I've ever seen on this board.



I second that notion.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Mar 4, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


>


Did somebody dart a black bear and put a unitard on it?


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 4, 2009)

VT, some advice: cut down on the testosterone injections &amp; for heaven's sake, start manscaping!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Stop dry humping the sheets too I take it?


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 4, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Stop dry humping the sheets too I take it?


lease: :lmao:

there's man-hairy, then there's furry - that just ain't right - that dude needs to get dry humped by a "laser"

manscaping in the playground area is simply respectful to your sig fig other. . .assuming the playground gets more than infrequent visits anyways


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 4, 2009)

Somebody changed genders during the poll. 20 men and 6 women voted in the first one, and 19 men and 7 women voted in the second one.


----------



## frazil (Mar 4, 2009)

oops that was me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you have something you're "hiding" fraz?


----------



## frazil (Mar 4, 2009)

not any more!! Thanks VT! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 4, 2009)

Can I go back and RE-VOTE??? I voted because I had never heard the term, then reading the posts I realized that I MAY be incorrect with my vote!!! lol....

Oh yea...I have to keep things "tidy"....not that I would look like uni-bear in the photos!


----------



## Freon (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there a break-point between when a man does it to himself (for what ever reason) and when a gentleman's significant lady friend / wife does the shearing as part of a "playful" activity?

Freon


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't asked my wife to do any manscaping on me but I don't envision having little black curlies all over the place would be a romantic experience. I certainly wouldn't enjoy doing the shearing on my wife.


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I haven't asked my wife to do any manscaping but I don't envision having little black curlies all over the place would be a romantic experience. I certainly wouldn't enjoy doing the shearing on my wife.


If your wife is MANscaping, little black curlies are the least of your worries.

I can't say that trekking hair around has been an issue for me, but then again, I tend to do so in the bathroom/shower, rather than propping my leg up on the kitchen counter as you may be envisioning in your "shearing" experience.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> If your wife is MANscaping, little black curlies are the least of your worries.


LOL...fixed it.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 4, 2009)

The back is the worst... But my gf does her duty to keep me nice and shaven.

It does suck, I seem to grow hair everywhere except where I want it (my head)


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

dastuff said:


> The back is the worst... But my gf does her duty to keep me nice and shaven.
> It does suck, I seem to grow hair everywhere except where I want it (my head)


That's my issue with the back. I've got no significant other to shave it for me, and I doubt the girls across the street want any part of my hair removal process.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I've considered shaving the back / etc. DV - since you're a weightlifter (edit - bodybuilder), you might be able to weigh in. What's the best way, do you recommend shaving / NAIR / etc. for chest / back? I'm thinking it's got to go, but I'm scared as all hell that it's going to itch like a BITCH when it all starts to grow back.


NO NAIR. It will leave funny looking 'bumps all over you, and the lady you are trying to impress will think you've got something.

Better stick with the razor.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> NO NAIR. It will leave funny looking 'bumps all over you, and the lady you are trying to impress will think you've got something.
> Better stick with the razor.


But there is now Nair for men.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 4, 2009)

I never had back hair (plenty of chest hair), but as I have aged, the back hair seems to be creeping in from the neck. It's really strange, especially when the barber cuts it down to the shoulder anyway, so it only makes sense to shave the remaining couple of inches away.

As far as the true "manscaping" goes, let's just say that, living in a hot and humid environment, some things only make good sense, for hygeine purposes alone. Not to mention the reciprocity from the S.O.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> NO NAIR. It will leave funny looking 'bumps all over you, and the lady you are trying to impress will think you've got something.
> Better stick with the razor.


My wife has a funny story about how she had to go to the pharmacy for work to pick up Nair and condoms. Before they began using nude mice for experiments, they would have to Nair the places where they would do injections or surgery. The condoms were used for tissue phantoms which was basically the test tube precursor to mouse work.

That must have been a fun one to expense off.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, and you've got wonder what kind of business the pharmacist thought she was engaged in, especially when she insisted on an invoice.


----------



## testee (Mar 4, 2009)

Nair is OK with me. The thought of a razor is kinda creepy.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2009)

testee said:


> Nair is OK with me. The thought of a razor is kinda creepy.


It does sound creepy, and I was petrified at first, but have come out unscathed every time, so it's no big deal anymore. Granted, I use a disposable for the twig and berries, and an electric for mowing the lawn.

I'm very tempted to pick up some style points one of these days, maybe give the Quagmire "Q" a shot.


----------



## frazil (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm afraid to look that up.


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2009)

This makes me think of that Brad Paisley song:

These days there's dudes gettin' facials,

manicured, waxed and botoxed.

With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands

you can't grip a tackle box.

Yeah, with all of these men linein' up to get neutered

it's hip now to be feminized.

I don't highlight my hair,

I've still got a pair.

Yeah, honey I'm still a guy.

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked

there's a gun in my truck.

Oh thank god, I'm still a guy.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

csb said:


> This makes me think of that Brad Paisley song:
> These days there's dudes gettin' facials,
> 
> manicured, waxed and botoxed.
> ...



I'd rather have fellatio than a tackle box.

(Mind you, the only thing I do on that list is the eyebrows. And by that, I just check periodically that there's two of them.)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2009)

Ladies, should this fine gentleman practice the art of 'manscaping'?


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2009)

he should skip manscaping and go directly to weedwhacking. That's disgusting.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that a werewolf?


----------



## MGX (Mar 6, 2009)

I keep sharp things away from my tool as a matter of policy.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 7, 2009)

I had talked with my wife about removing the chest / back hair. She thought it was an OK idea... so I went out and got:



> But there is now Nair for men.


Surprised her with a few minutes longer in the bathroom this morning. I had been about 1/2 way to sweater man above. Now not a single hair.

I think it'll be good. Only problem now is that the hair across my belly acted like camoflage for my little gut. No more. I will now begin to work on that so I can become an underwear model.

I showed my wife (who didn't know I was going to do it today) and her reaction was: :blink:

Quickly followed by... "Hmmmmmmmmm", :wub: :thankyou:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ EB.com, making men realize that there is such thing as trimming the hedges and helping them get laid (except for Chucktown) since 2006.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

Word of warning.

Hair grows back.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 11, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Word of warning.
> Hair grows back.


I read somewhere that the whole "if you shave it, it grows back faster and thicker" thing was a myth. Can anyone refute that? I think it came from the fact that your beard grows thicker after you start shaving, but I think that's because you start shaving before all the hair that is going to be there comes in...so while you are shaving, new hair that was going to be there anyway comes in.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I read somewhere that the whole "if you shave it, it grows back faster and thicker" thing was a myth. Can anyone refute that? I think it came from the fact that your beard grows thicker after you start shaving, but I think that's because you start shaving before all the hair that is going to be there comes in...so while you are shaving, new hair that was going to be there anyway comes in.



It is a myth. It can give the appearance that it's thicker after initial shavings, because the hair that naturally had a taper at the tip has now been severed to a blunt end.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

All I know is right now I could fight a porkupine while naked and WIN.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 11, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> All I know is right now I could fight a porkupine while naked and WIN.


already...it's supposed to last a few weeks before the hair comes back...I'd complain to the company...might get your $ back


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

let's just say that I had a LOT of hair and so maybe the first application doesn't completely get as 'deep' as when you don't have much hair.

The limit on the NAIR said to not leave on longer than 10 minutes, and said normally to leave it on 3... after some tests I had to leave it on 8 minutes just to get down to the skin.

I'm going back for a reapplication tonight. It has GOT to be easier than the first time.

If a porkupine starts something, I have no qualms about goin a couple rounds.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 12, 2009)

And update.

I must have superhuman hair. This crap doesn't want to come off. So, I applied - wasn't wanting to come off, left it on for the full 10 minutes (maybe a little longer) and now I think I have a minor chemical burn. My skin is very sensitive today.

My nipples are bleeding like I'm nursing a 2 year old while having mastitis. Wearing a shirt hurts.

But damn I'm smooth!!!

Is this how it's supposed to work?

No one said looking good was easy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 12, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> My nipples are bleeding like I'm nursing a 2 year old while having mastitis.


I'm pretty sure you're supposed to tape those off...like a window sill when you're painting.


----------



## frazil (Mar 12, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> No one said looking good was easy.


word. It takes pain and persistance! But at least it all pays off in the end...right?!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my. I thought by manscaping we were talking about using a razor to remove the stray back hair here and there. This is a litte more serious than I was imagining.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2009)

They have round bandaids for that.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Oh my. I thought by manscaping we were talking about using a razor to remove the stray back hair here and there. This is a litte more serious than I was imagining.



I can assure you, 99.9% of all manscaping does NOT include the use of chemical products. Clippers with guards and disposables for those "delicate areas" are the norm.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

That reminds me of the Chapelle show where they did the wife swap. Tyrone (played by Dave Chapelle) ends up with the white wife and when they have sex for the first time Tyrone says, "I've heard of trimming the hedges, but you done scorched the earth."

Speaking of chemical burns, I'm working on taking out a chlorine gas disinfection system and replacing it with a sodium hypochlorite disinfection system capable of feeding a 6% to a 12.5% concentration. Does anyone know how NFPA and IFC classifies oxidizers and what class oxidizer sodium hypo. is considered?


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> I can assure you, 99.9% of all manscaping does NOT include the use of chemical products. Clippers with guards and disposables for those "delicate areas" are the norm.


All this talk of Nair and razors :f_115m_e45d7af: when you ladies decide to man up...

[SIZE=18pt]Epilady!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Speaking of chemical burns, I'm working on taking out a chlorine gas disinfection system and replacing it with a sodium hypochlorite disinfection system capable of feeding a 6% to a 12.5% concentration. Does anyone know how NFPA and IFC classifies oxidizers and what class oxidizer sodium hypo. is considered?


From looking at the MSDS, I'd say Class 1, but you might want to double check that because I'm not sure.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 12, 2009)

Strange but true...

Hair Eating Woman has 10-Pound Hairball Removed

I'm surprised no one has posted before and after pics here yet.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> From looking at the MSDS, I'd say Class 1, but you might want to double check that because I'm not sure.



Apparently it's a corrosive, not an oxidizer. That's why I couldn't find it in NFPA 430.


----------



## klk (Mar 13, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Apparently it's a corrosive, not an oxidizer. That's why I couldn't find it in NFPA 430.


yes, I'm pretty sure you are correct. I just completed the design for a project doing the same exact thing (its under construction now) if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks klk. Oh, and I apologize for pulling this thread out of the shitter for 4 or 5 posts. As you were.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 13, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> NO NAIR. It will leave funny looking 'bumps all over you, and the lady you are trying to impress will think you've got something.
> Better stick with the razor.


OHHHH, I see what you mean about bumps. Maybe I can stimulate the economy and go through some laser hair removal. Maybe get a 2 for 1 deal and get my wife to go Brazilian!!!! :th_rockon:

Doubtful. Me thinks about returning to be a hairy man beast is a better alternative. Grrrrr.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> All this talk of Nair and razors :f_115m_e45d7af: when you ladies decide to man up...
> [SIZE=18pt]Epilady!!![/SIZE]


THere is no way I would even use one of those things...just looks painful.



TouchDown said:


> OHHHH, I see what you mean about bump s. Maybe I can stimulate the economy and go through some laser hair removal. Maybe get a 2 for 1 deal and get my wife to go Brazilian!!!! :th_rockon:
> Doubtful. Me thinks about returning to be a hairy man beast is a better alternative. Grrrrr.


The chemical burn is probably from using it back to back like that...probably should have waited at least a week before doing it again.


----------



## frazil (Mar 13, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> All this talk of Nair and razors :f_115m_e45d7af: when you ladies decide to man up...
> [SIZE=18pt]Epilady!!![/SIZE]


Oh, I've tried it - it should be considered a torture device. And "man up"?? I've never heard of a guy using one on his face!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 13, 2009)

frazil said:


> Oh, I've tried it - it should be considered a torture device. And "man up"?? I've never heard of a guy using one on his face!


What on earth is that thing?

And is a Brazilian considered completely hairless?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2009)

No, a Brazillian leaves a little "stripe", aka "landing strip", "goatee", racing stripe, etc.

Speaking of body hair, when I first moved out here I stopped in in Osaka, Japan for a couple of weeks and stayed with some highschool classmates who were teaching english there. I would go out in the neighborhoods on my own during the day, and on a few occasions, I had old Japanese ladies come up to me and start rubbing the hair on my forearms and saying "oooohhhhhhh........." Talk about uncomfortable!

Then when I got here in Saipan, I immediately went to work inspecting construction on a project with a Korean prime, and there was one Korean foreman who would do the same thing to me every freakin' day, until I finally got mad at him after a couple weeks of it. But that didn't stop him from trying.....


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 19, 2009)

> But that didn't stop *him* from trying.....


You must have one purty mouth Dleg...


----------



## Parks and Rec (Mar 20, 2009)

An interesting story about trying to ban brazilian waxing in NJ:

http://www.wral.com/news/national_world/na.../story/4771318/

Funny picture about career paths...


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

parks said:


> An interesting story about trying to ban brazilian waxing in NJ:http://www.wral.com/news/national_world/na.../story/4771318/




That's a shame. Jersey girls need all the help they can get.


----------



## frazil (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

^ :lmao:



> No, a Brazillian leaves a little "stripe", aka "landing strip", "*goatse*", racing stripe, etc.


Yikes - I hope if you end up with that you can at least get your money back.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody ever manscaped with a Razorba?


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> I routinely manscape. The ladies are far more appreciative of it, and are much more willing to perform certain "acts" with some trimming/housekeeping. Hey, they do it for me, I can do it for them. Plus there's always the "optical inch" to take into consideration. The Norelco Bodygroom is pretty handy for styling the frank and beans.
> In all honesty, I look weird with no hair on my chest or stomach, though I routinely buzz it off for tattoo purposes. I'm about to shave/some sort of hair removal for my back and sides, because a rib tattoo is on its way, and the back is eventually, so I may as well get used to it.



I got to agree with Supe. I like the Norelco bodygroom pitch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 2, 2009)

Electric razors don't work worth a crap on my hair (face or otherwise).


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 9, 2009)

With the pulling of the facial hair with electrics that I've experienced in the past... I think I'd be gunshy about the "otherwise".


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2009)

The key to electrics is to keep them plugged in while in use. It's amazing how much more juice the motors get that way, the normal battery doesn't compare, even on a full charge.


----------



## PE-ness (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm surprised to see this thread is still around.

Which is good, because I had a horrible manscaping accident recently. But I think I will spare the details, until I have healed emotionally.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 12, 2009)

We want details!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 12, 2009)

But please no pics!


----------

